# Just Picked Up Our 2008 27rsds



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

I just picked up our new 2008 27RSDS today at Leo's Vacation Center in Gambrills, MD. I went prepared with the PDI checklist to do an inspection by myself, but Greg, the gentleman who took me through Leo's standard inspection and class was so thorough, we covered everything on the list and more. The build quality of the unit is excellent and the only adjustment we had to make during the walk through was to level the track bars for the rear slide out.

Scott from Sales was really helpful a few weeks ago in helping us choose the right travel trailer, and Sarah, who handled the financing was a pleasure to deal with. I would highly recommend Leo's if you're looking for an RV in or around Maryland.

I'll get some photos to post and put in our signature soon. We hope to take our first shakedown cruise in the next couple of weeks and I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi cooplash!


















AND Congrats on your new 27rsds! 

Glad to hear you had such a great experience with your dealer









Post often and Happy Camping!


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks, skippershe! We've had a popup for many years and have finally moved up to a real travel trailer. Glad to know there are so many happy Outbackers out there and that we have such a good forum for communicating.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Beth and Gary,
Welcome to the OB family!! You're gonna love the 27RSDS!! I know, I started out with one, and it's an ideal floor plan for a family!
Good luck and many happy camping trips in your future!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WELCOME and congrats!

not sure if the 2008 is the same but our 2005 and many others have found that bathroom sink drains into black tank , something to know when dry camping


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to your new family!! and congrats on your 27. We our so happy we chose that model you will love it.

Scott


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on your new OB. Myself and another OB'er are camping in Marion, NC the 26th through the 29th of July. We'll be staying at Camp Jellystone, which is great for kids. Come on down and make it your maiden voyage! Welcome to the site!

Check out the CG....... Click Linky

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. the 27 was the first and only Outback I walked into and I fell in love with it. Went home from the dealer and researched and saw the 28 with the 7 foot lower bunks and bought that one (though I would have preferred the 27) because my son is 6'5" and growing. Enjoy your Outback.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT
Welcome to Outbackers.com

Thor


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I just bought my 2008 31fkw from Leo's last week and had the same great experience. They are the best people to work with..


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So now here come the 08's. I'm feeling like more of a veteran every year, and I've got the faded "Outback" decal to prove it









Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

CONGRATS on the 27RSDS. We love ours, great floor plan. Enjoy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome cooplash to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 27RSDS

Don


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the 27RSDS! That is one of the floorplans we were looking at before well..umm...TV limitations brought us back into reality hehe.

-CC


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! on your new 27RSDS!!!

I think this floor plan is appealing to former pop-up owners(us too)

You have the new U dinette







don't you!

Enjoy, you are going to love it!
MaeJae


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

You have the new U dinette







don't you!

Enjoy, you are going to love it!
MaeJae







[/font][/color]
[/quote]

Thanks! The horseshoe dinette is what sold it! That, and 2 doors for the between us and the kids


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

cooplash said:


> You have the new U dinette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The horseshoe dinette is what sold it! That, and 2 doors for the between us and the kids







[/quote]

Us to. We just picked it up sat. Is that a mid year change or something? Some 08 have it some dont.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the new TT. It opens up a whole new world.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Congrats! We also have the 27rsds. I think it is a great floor plan.


----------

